# Fall Pumpkin Nail Art ♡



## Samantha Beauty (Sep 6, 2015)

Hey Beauties ♡ 

This is my fall pumpkin nail design. 

I hope you like it! 


Thank you! 

Samantha Beauty


----------



## Geek2 (Sep 6, 2015)

so pretty! Thanks for posting.


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Sep 6, 2015)

Those are so cute!!!


----------



## Samantha Beauty (Sep 6, 2015)

Thank you Reija! So happy that you like it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Samantha Beauty (Sep 6, 2015)

Thank you so much GreenFuzzer!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marrymemakeup (Sep 8, 2015)

Yes, I love it. It;s beautiful.


----------



## Samantha Beauty (Sep 8, 2015)

Thank you so much for your nice comment @@marrymemakeup!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I appreciate it very much.


----------



## *Mia* (Sep 21, 2015)

That's a nice nail art! It feels like autumn) And I think that was the last sign I should make a pumpkin soup today)


----------



## Charlotte88 (Sep 29, 2015)

How is that even possible?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I could probably recreate the thumb, but that's as far as my skills go. 

Any tips on how to do detailed nails like that?
Or maybe a beginners version at least.


----------



## Samantha Beauty (Sep 30, 2015)

Thank you @@*Mia* ! Did you make the pumpkin soup already?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Samantha Beauty (Sep 30, 2015)

@@Charlotte88 I posted a tutorial of this nail design on my youtube channel, so you can go check it out if you want to. I would really appreciate it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And there I show how to do this design in details. The link to my channel is on the picture on top.

And defenetly post a picture here if you decided to recreate it, so that I can see it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

